# Delegate compressor charge pump whine



## ferdinandstrat (Jun 8, 2020)

So I built the Delegate and I tried TC1044SCPA and 7660SCPA which were both aquired from Digikey, but they both whine for some reason. They emit a high pitch sound, almost inaudible but quite annoying if noticed

Anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## falzhobel (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you use a daisy-chained power supply with other pedals ? I found my Isoceles Boost very noisy when used with other pedals. A clean isolated power helps sometime.

Let us know


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jun 8, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> Do you use a daisy-chained power supply with other pedals ? I found my Isoceles Boost very noisy when used with other pedals. A clean isolated power helps sometime.
> 
> Let us know




Nope, I use a Strymon Ojai which is supposedly isolated and I only powered it up


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 8, 2020)

I guess you can use a DMM to check continuity between pins 1&8 on that chip. And then try a different power supply. I don't know anything about the Strymon, but a switching power supply's frequency can sometimes conflict with the frequency of the 1044.


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jun 8, 2020)

I cant say for sure about that...all I know is I tried a LT1054 and it whined even worse, when I tried it I made sure to bypass the link between pins 1&8 though


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 8, 2020)

How about a picture or two?  You need quality caps on the charge pump input and output, what did you use for those?


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jun 8, 2020)

I use Nichicone electrolytic caps


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 9, 2020)

Are those Chinese copies of Nichicon?


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jun 9, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Are those Chinese copies of Nichicon?



Hardy fucking harr


----------



## Ralfg (Jun 9, 2020)

Does it whine in bypass when power is applied? If so check your input wire and jack, are they really close to the charge pump?
If you move them as far as possible from the charge pump does the whine go away?


----------

